# Question about EPEK broadheads



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm looking at purchasing some new broadheads. I've always shot fixed blades, but am considering some mechanical heads. EPEK has me intrigued, but I'm curious about one thing:

when you place the arrow and head in your quiver, and give it a little push to keep it snug, do the blades deploy? Is that a big deal if they do -- will they retract when pulled out of the quiver?

compare the EPEKs to the G5 T3s: which would you buy?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No, they will not deploy. By simply grasping the back of the head where it connects with the arrow and pushing it into pace you will have secure, tight, silent quiver attachment and flawless removal without any fear of malfunction. The way these heads go in and out of a quiver is one of their strongest points.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

You all know I love the EPEK's, but this has been one of the few minor issues I have had with mine, but mine are the first design. They open occasionally when I put them in my quiver, but it is not a big deal, I just pull it back out and reset the head and be a little more careful when I put them back in. FYI, I am excited to see the new design this weekend at the Badlands Gear Swap!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

You have to be a little careful when putting them in the quiver. If you slide them in by the head then no problems. They will not open up when pulling them out (which is most important). The epek put a great hole and a quick kill on my bull last season, and I have seen several other deer/elk put down with this head. Great mechanical head IMO. Good luck.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

any recommendations on where to buy (online)?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

If you live in SLC, just go down to Utah Archery Center and talk to Gerald. Their newest version is the best yet!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> If you live in SLC, just go down to Utah Archery Center and talk to Gerald. Their newest version is the best yet!


And if I don't live along the greater metropolis of the Wasatch Front...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

PM elk22, if he's too old to get back to you go to http://www.epekhunting.com :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> PM elk22, *if he's too old to get back to you* go to http://www.epekhunting.com :mrgreen:


Haha, you are a funny boy! Thanx guys for steering him in the right direction. I have replied to his PM and now I need to sit down and rest.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Easy there 22, don't wanna have to break into the last of the nitroglycerin patches. :^8^:


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Epek Has a cool idea but the heads are to loud. I will guarantee you that you will only loose one Bull of a lifetime to a mechanical broad head and then you will be back to fixed blades for life.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

rockymountainelk said:


> I will guarantee you that you will only loose one Bull of a lifetime to a mechanical broad head and then you will be back to fixed blades for life.


I've been shooting fixed blade broadheads for over 20 years. I've had both good success and bad luck while shooting them. One thing I have NEVER been able to do is shoot the same pins with a field point and my broadhead point. This makes practicing difficult. Poor practice makes poor game. For the last number of years I've always practiced with broadheads, and I don't like doing that. I can shoot field tips "open sight" -- but I'd like to start doing some perfect practice, for perfect game.

From what I've seen, the EPEK point will give me that. Losing animals in archery hunts (as well as rifle, muzzleloader, etc.) happens. I've always avoided mechanical heads due to fear of their performance -- gimicky, moving parts that fail more often than they work. However, I think it's time for me to give them a try. If I lose an animal, I imagine there will be a number of factors that play into the reason for the loss -- I can only hope that my decision to try the mechanical head isn't my flaw. But I must be able to HIT that animal before I can lose it. Hitting your target is the #1 priority when shooting. If a mechanical head increases my shot placement, then I've stepped up my game.

thanks for the concern.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

rockymountainelk said:


> Epek Has a cool idea but the heads are to loud. I will guarantee you that you will only loose one Bull of a lifetime to a mechanical broad head and then you will be back to fixed blades for life.


Really, a bow is not a quite machine, you can do things to help out with noise, but it is really unimportant in my opinion anyways. There is not an animal out there that won't hear your bow when you shoot it, no matter what you do to it. I have never understood the noise argument with a bow. I guess unless someone is shooting from over 40 yards.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

PBH, Not to burst your bubble but I have been able to get several types of fixed BH to group out to 100 yards with my FP. You must have something funky with your setup.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

alpine -- your point is irrelevant. I can group my BH with my FP as well (out to 70 -- what's the point of shooting any further?), if I shoot open sights. Whether my setup is "funky" or not, I'd like to try mechanicals to see if I can improve my shooting.

again, thanks for your concern.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

PBH I guess I misunderstood what you said. If you have BH and FP groups what are the epeks going to do for improved shooting. 

Just trying to follow your logic and I am a little slow this morning


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

PBH if you are grouping both like you are saying.Why change it ?If it not broken dont change it. That just me.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I can group them by adjusting -- I know where to hold my pins when I'm shooting FP vs. BH. I cannot hold my pins in the same place and shoot both, or I will miss the target with the FP. I am going to switch my BH to a new BH and see if I can get both BH and FP to shoot the same. The type of BH (fixed vs. mechanical) is irrelevant -- because a change is being made regardless.

I understand that I can probably further tune my bow and find a type of fixed BH that will fly like my FPs. However, i would like to try the EPEK mechanicals.

I imagine that if I started this same thread, and said that I were switching to fixed blades, I'd have some other people trying to convince me that mechanicals are the way to go. We each have differing opinions on what equipment is the best. I've used fixed blades for a long, long time. I've had good success with them. It's time for me to try something new.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

PBH, I completely understand what you are trying to accomplish and you are on the right path. I have not had a noise issue with the epek either. The great thing about these heads is they fly EXACTLY like your field points do. I can mix 6 arrows half with epeks and half with field tips, step back to 100 yards and they all are hitting perfectly. You can't pick out which ones are epek and which are not until you pull them from the target. Its awesome. 

Your attitude of making the shot is what more archers need in the field. Too often we read on here how someone made a "perfect" shot yet lost the animal...guess what, THEY DIDN'T MAKE A PERFECT SHOT. A field tip will kill anything with a perfect shot, broadheads are crutches for imperfect placement. You will be completely happy with your choice of the epek broadhead. Go into your hunt with the attitude of "what hair am I going to split" and let the head do the damage. The only other thing I read that is ridiculas is guys upset because the broadhead might have some damage after use...once I use a broadhead on a animal (fixed or mechanical) its done, its a one time use just like a bullet. I don't care if a blade broke or bent as long as it killed. 

Good luck, the bottom line...they will fly exactly like your field point, they will not deploy as you pull them from your quiver, if used properly they will kill quite nicely as they leave huge wound channels.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Just add some blazer's and they'll mask any noise out there. Did I say that? o-||


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> PBH, I completely understand what you are trying to accomplish and you are on the right path. I have not had a noise issue with the epek either. The great thing about these heads is they fly EXACTLY like your field points do. I can mix 6 arrows half with epeks and half with field tips, step back to 100 yards and they all are hitting perfectly. You can't pick out which ones are epek and which are not until you pull them from the target. Its awesome.
> 
> Your attitude of making the shot is what more archers need in the field. Too often we read on here how someone made a "perfect" shot yet lost the animal...guess what, THEY DIDN'T MAKE A PERFECT SHOT. A field tip will kill anything with a perfect shot, broadheads are crutches for imperfect placement. You will be completely happy with your choice of the epek broadhead. Go into your hunt with the attitude of "what hair am I going to split" and let the head do the damage. The only other thing I read that is ridiculas is guys upset because the broadhead might have some damage after use...once I use a broadhead on a animal (fixed or mechanical) its done, its a one time use just like a bullet. I don't care if a blade broke or bent as long as it killed.
> 
> Good luck, the bottom line...they will fly exactly like your field point, they will not deploy as you pull them from your quiver, if used properly they will kill quite nicely as they leave huge wound channels.


Great post!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Back to the original question-

I have a pack of each of these broadheads. I like using the EPEK a little better because the O ring is easier to use and more reliable for me when shooting than the spider clip on the T3. The T3 seems to be sturdier for sure, but they say the new EPEK's are sturdier than the last. I feel that the original EPEK is pretty flimsy. Supposedly that's fixed. 

I will say that my EPEK broadheads don't fly exactly like my field points. They are reasonably close, though, like still on a piece of paper. The good thing about them is you can put them in practice mode and get your bow fine tuned to the EPEKs.

I have never used either on an animal. I think Elk22's video from awhile back shows what EPEKs can do when properly applied. Plenty of guys have lost animals when using the EPEK broadhead and have come on here and said so. The same can be said of other broadheads. I had a really hard time finding my bull last year and I squared him in the chest with a G5 Montec fixed blade. I hit lungs and the animal still went a very long way through thick foliage.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Regardless of what type of head was used, I find blaming a broad head for a lost animal as completely asinine. As bwhntr said, if you didn't retrieve the animal, you have no clue if yours was a bad shot or not. It's just completely unaccountable to blame your equipment, under any circumstances.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

Not to change the topic but what do they cost now??


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

One _*B I L L I O N*_ dollars! :twisted:


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Ive only killed two animals with a bow and one was with a grim reaper and the other with epek, the 2nd gen one. Both were elk, the GR was perfectly placed as double lung resulting in me watching it go down 40 yards away. The epek was a poor placement as the elk moved forward as I released and luckily it was a very wide trench that took out the femoral artery and the elk went 50 yards and laid down for the last time. I got lucky that a poor shot and an elk that moved resulted in a kill shot. The epek deployed perfectly and I'm glad to have had it in the quiver. It did fly true, the shooter was suspect.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

ktowncamo said:


> Ive only killed two animals with a bow and one was with a grim reaper and the other with epek, the 2nd gen one. Both were elk, the GR was perfectly placed as double lung resulting in me watching it go down 40 yards away. The epek was a poor placement as the elk moved forward as I released and luckily it was a very wide trench that took out the femoral artery and the elk went 50 yards and laid down for the last time. I got lucky that a poor shot and an elk that moved resulted in a kill shot. The epek deployed perfectly and I'm glad to have had it in the quiver. It did fly true, the shooter was suspect.


Glad to hear your story was a happy ending. Do we have the photo of your hunt? If not, we want to get it on the website. epekhunting.com. 
Pricing is still at $39.99 from most retailers.
Good luck to all on the forum with your hunts this year no matter which head you shoot!


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks elk22!!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I just paid $79 for two packs of three which included shipping, decided to give the new design a shot this year. Reepers have been my carry for the last couple of years. Skeet


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

elk22hunter said:


> ktowncamo said:
> 
> 
> > Ive only killed two animals with a bow and one was with a grim reaper and the other with epek, the 2nd gen one. Both were elk, the GR was perfectly placed as double lung resulting in me watching it go down 40 yards away. The epek was a poor placement as the elk moved forward as I released and luckily it was a very wide trench that took out the femoral artery and the elk went 50 yards and laid down for the last time. I got lucky that a poor shot and an elk that moved resulted in a kill shot. The epek deployed perfectly and I'm glad to have had it in the quiver. It did fly true, the shooter was suspect.
> ...


I don't really have any photos of the hunt, but I think I have some phone images of the cow dead and the exit/entrance wound. I was out solo so the only photos are in my melon. It was an awesome experience with a 90 minute stalk getting me to 20 yards. Anyway, I'll see what I can find on my phone and let you know.


----------

